# NELD ( new electric lute day!)



## emguitars (Dec 19, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## emguitars (Dec 19, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## emguitars (Dec 19, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## emguitars (Dec 19, 2010)

So, I just finished this one, it's been an on again, off again project for some time.Mahogany neck and body, cocobolo fretboard and bridge. 24" scale length,vintage style tuning pegs, walnut stain with tung oil finish.Highlander under saddle pickup, with a Fishman preamp. Been a fun project, and I'm going to continue experimenting with string gauges and tunings.Right now it's strung with La Bella hard tension flamenco strings, and tuned to standard tuning, but I think I'm going to try a lighter gauge set and tune it to a high G.(lute tuning)What do you all think?



[/IMG]


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 19, 2010)

Holy bajeezus.  

That thing is awesome, I love Lutes. 

Did you leave space up there on the headstock to double the strings or is that just for looks?


----------



## Mordacain (Dec 19, 2010)

Wow!! That is intense...been a long time since I've heard a traditional lute, but an electric...that's just..wow!


----------



## technomancer (Dec 19, 2010)

I think that is freaking awesome


----------



## Customisbetter (Dec 19, 2010)

EPIC.


----------



## emguitars (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you leave space up there on the headstock to double the strings or is that just for looks?[/QUOTE said:


> Pretty much just an aesthetic thing. Glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 19, 2010)

That thing is pretty fucking cool.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 19, 2010)

I need to add something: 

It looks like you could slay dragons with this thing.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 20, 2010)

Absolutely killer!
If you don't mind me asking, where did you get this?

A bunch of your pictures don't work, btw


----------



## emguitars (Dec 20, 2010)

UnderTheSign said:


> Absolutely killer!
> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get this?
> 
> A bunch of your pictures don't work, btw



I built this! And I fixed the pictures, sorry about that!


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 20, 2010)

Gorgeous instrument, man, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Guitarwiz2k (Dec 20, 2010)

emguitars said:


> So, I just finished this one, it's been an on again, off again project for some time.Mahogany neck and body, cocobolo fretboard and bridge. 24" scale length,vintage style tuning pegs, walnut stain with tung oil finish.Highlander under saddle pickup, with a Fishman preamp. Been a fun project, and I'm going to continue experimenting with string gauges and tunings.Right now it's strung with La Bella hard tension flamenco strings, and tuned to standard tuning, but I think I'm going to try a lighter gauge set and tune it to a high G.(lute tuning)What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 
I don't get excited about much, but this is some beautiful and quality work. I'd love to see it in a test video when you get some time. I especially love the detailed lines on the body, where you took the time to give it that extra touch of care. Beautiful work...


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 20, 2010)

If I didn't already have a new guitar in the mill I'd be all over your inbox for one of those. I've been looking into a lute for a while now and this sure is killer.

Vids would be great! Even if it's just 3 chords or whatever, I'm curious to see how this sounds and looks while being played.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, im nominating this for LOTM!
Amazing piece of craftsmanship dude. Really, REALLY great job.

The only thing I dont like is... I read cocobolo, and immediately felt the urge to sneeze  (I'll be damned if I ever work with that thing again)


----------



## emguitars (Dec 20, 2010)

LOTM, awesome! Here's the back of the headstock.



[/IMG]


----------



## fuzzboy (Dec 20, 2010)

Whoa. Very, very cool. I'd love to hear it in a vid, because I'm sure you could hear the effort that's obviously been put into it.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Dec 20, 2010)

phat lute.


----------



## SD83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> EPIC.


 Absolutly beautiful instrument. Great work!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 20, 2010)

That is stunning, beautiful work man.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 20, 2010)

Tune it to F


----------



## ixlramp (Dec 20, 2010)

A stunningly beautiful instrument.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 21, 2010)

can it does meshuggahs? haha

NICE instrument. Very beautiful, and definitely an exhibition of craftsmanship. I would definitely like to hear how it sounds


----------



## vansinn (Dec 21, 2010)

Holy macro! This is an astounding piece of _Art_ 
I totally love everything about it. Those soundhole shapes, with the more reddish wood beheath, plus the ornaments - pure win.

Definately will like both soundclips and a vid!
Ohh, and I so wish you would've added some pics from the build process..


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 21, 2010)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Goatchrist (Dec 21, 2010)

I have no idea how it sounds.. but it sure is eye candy!
Congrats dude!


----------



## Adriatic (Dec 21, 2010)

that is awwwwwesome... I own 2 long necked lutes myself... and always wondered what they'd sound like with pick ups in them... how do you tune yours...

one of mine is a 5 string c#, f#, b, e, e. Longer scale
the other is a 6 with e, a, d,d g,g shorter scale.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 21, 2010)

That is so gorgeous! And Celtic!



GATA4 said:


> can it does meshuggahs? haha
> 
> NICE instrument. Very beautiful, and definitely an exhibition of craftsmanship. I would definitely like to hear how it sounds



I've actually wondered what it would sound like chugging on a lute.


----------



## darren (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow... beautiful work! It's like a 15th Century Parker Fly!


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

^^Very similar to chugging on a classical guitar.


While I absolutely ADORE your craftsmanship here, what is the point of even having a lute in standard guitar tuning and not in high G? Playing a lute is a freaking BLAST. The transcription, however, can be a total bitch.


----------



## emguitars (Dec 21, 2010)

The Armada said:


> ^^Very similar to chugging on a classical guitar.
> 
> 
> While I absolutely ADORE your craftsmanship here, what is the point of even having a lute in standard guitar tuning and not in high G? Playing a lute is a freaking BLAST. The transcription, however, can be a total bitch.



Thanks for the kudos! I do have every intention of tuning it to lute tuning. I had thought that the shorter scale would require a hard tension set of strings, but discovered on first stringing it up that with the traditional wooden pegs I was not happy with the amount of effort required to get it up to pitch. It will be tuned to high G as soon as I can get some lighter gauge strings. Here's another shot of the back!




[/IMG]


----------



## JamesM (Dec 21, 2010)

I see. The fluidity here is astounding. Amazing work.


----------



## SirMyghin (Dec 21, 2010)

This is an amazing piece of work, thank for you for sharing it.


----------



## Jexey (Dec 22, 2010)

This is absolutely gorgeous. You are the lord of the lute.

What's the next project for you?


----------



## emguitars (Dec 22, 2010)

Jexey said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. You are the lord of the lute.
> 
> What's the next project for you?



Thanks, glad you like it! My next project is another acoustic/electric , 6 strings, but with extra frets, and a unique concept for the body's construction that I think you all are gonna get a kick out of!


----------



## Murdstone (Dec 22, 2010)

The back is so sleek. Great craftsmanship.


----------



## Luteman77 (Feb 28, 2011)

I like the idea of an electric lute and beautiful work on this one but I don't see Lute I see 7 string electric classical guitar with a lute peg box. I thought the extra room in the peg box might be for the double stringing. It might sound like a lute then.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Feb 28, 2011)

FYI, that's 8 strings.


----------



## Aberak (Feb 28, 2011)

WIN!!!!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Feb 28, 2011)

That thing is gorgeous, but more importantly, does it djent?


----------



## Alwballe (Feb 28, 2011)

And since an image says more than a thousand words:


----------

